# Paradoxical Intention



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

The common type of therapy for curing SA, is considered to be CBT.
As you know, CBT aims to straighten our thinking and give a boost to our behavior.

Basically, CBT is a clear, rational way of thinking.

It seems, that completely the opposite could be helping me more. I just did Paradoxical Intention experiment in the public and it worked very well. I spent around 3hours among people in various settings and kept repeating myself:

"Come on Andy, think more about your eyes. What? You are worried about your stressed face? Let's worry even more about it! Let's make it tense and scary!"

You get the idea. I also try to say these words in ridiculing manner. "That's all you can do? Sure you can be obsessed harder than that!"

Do you know anything about this technique? I can't wait to learn more about it. It just feels "right"... it hits the right spot. :boogie


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

From wikipedia:

"Frankl identified *anticipatory anxiety*, a fear of a given outcome which makes that outcome more likely. To relieve the anticipatory anxiety and treat the resulting neuroses, logotherapy offers paradoxical intention, wherein the patient intends to do the opposite of his hyper-intended goal.

A person, then, who fears (i.e. experiences anticipatory anxiety over) not getting a good night's sleep may try too hard (that is, hyper-intend) to fall asleep, and this would hinder his ability to do so. A logotherapist would recommend, then, that he go to bed and intentionally try not to fall asleep. This would relieve the anticipatory anxiety which kept him awake in the first place, thus allowing him to fall asleep in an acceptable amount of time."

Wow, could it be that I've finally pinpointed my issue? *Anticipatory anxiety.*


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Personally I'd be tortured. I don't think it would work for neurotic people, people that already over think everything.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

If interested, more info:
http://www.logotherapyinstitute.org/v2n2/v2n2a9.pdf
http://maritimelogotherapy.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Life-with-Meaning.pdf


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote from the book:

"We can not fear that which we wish, and therefore, directly intend to happen."

Maybe for you this sounds like a twisted logic. But it makes so much sense to my twisted anxious mind.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

low said:


> Personally I'd be tortured. I don't think it would work for neurotic people, people that already over think everything.


In an essence, you have to torture yourself. And you have to want it badly!

:yes:boogie:yes


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting about this. It sounds very interesting and like you are having fun with it. That's good!

And I think it is perfect for neurotic people who overanalyze. We should be very good at this exercise! Whether it makes us feel less anxiety in the end--IDK yet, but it's worth trying!

My whole* existence* is pretty much *anticipatory anxiety*! :um


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

me too.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have used this on occasion with some success. Victor Frankl used the example of people who stutter. A study of his showed that people who tried to stutter found it impossible to do so. I have used it with sweaty hands and even shaky hands and found it to work pretty well. Next time you find yourself in a tense situation, try and see how tense and nervous you can become. I have tried this as well and I cant seem to make myself nervous when I try real hard!


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

AndyLT said:


> From wikipedia:
> 
> "Frankl identified *anticipatory anxiety*, a fear of a given outcome which makes that outcome more likely. To relieve the anticipatory anxiety and treat the resulting neuroses, logotherapy offers paradoxical intention, wherein the patient intends to do the opposite of his hyper-intended goal.
> 
> ...


Ditto! My therapist actually told me that I have the intelligence and skills to get everything I want out of college, career, life in general, but I am my own worst enemy by being afraid of everything.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

This sort of therapy would make me snap.


----------

